# Trip Report - first multi-night



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Winter is here and I've finally found some time to post this trip report. We went for two nights to Louis Lake, a 5 mile hike outside of Twisp, WA with my four boys on the third weekend of September. This was their first multi-night trip and they did a great job. Still young, so they couldn't pack too much but they helped with the light but bulky stuff: sleeping bags, tents and pads. My desire to get packing ASAP has caused me to go out and buy good lightweight (but expensive) gear. Oh well. Most of all, they provided great company.

The first night they stood all night and stayed awake, worrying about the boogie man, but learned to settle down and sleep by the second night.

Perfect weather, well maintained trail, no bugs and good food. We even made fresh doughnuts from scratch on Saturday night and stuffed ourselves with as much rainbow trout as we could eat.

I went with some friends who are very experienced outdoorsmen, but had never been around goats. Now they're hooked!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like fun! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a lovely place. How does the Nubian work out? Is he noisy?


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your photos. We took our goats in about the same trail length and they did great. Actually, your photos look alot like ours: beautiful lake, alpine surroundings. We love our boys and have fun with them every day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

jross said:


> How does the Nubian work out? Is he noisy?


He would call to me if other humans got between him and I on the trail but overall he's a pretty quiet nubian. He's the most friendly, bonded lap goat that we have. My 5 year old daughter showed him at the county fair this summer and he was a perfect gentleman but he just doesn't have the conformation to go the distance and carry the loads that the alpine/obers can. I can see that he will be good for light trips and day hikes with the family but will never be the hardcore packer that the others have the potential for. The other three are all 50/50 alpine/obers from Bar Z Goats in Yakima, WA and they are awesome. Going to be VERY big some day. Below is a picture of the younger two (in the foreground).


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Love your pic's, looks like a good time!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun! Nice photos!


----------

